# Gearing for Mount Teide



## goody (4 Sep 2013)

Going in October , currently have compact with 11-25 cassette I suppose I'm a reasonable climber but never done anything as long as this. The biggest hill I have to ride is Ditchling which is Ok with what I have. I'm Ok on all the ones around Boxhill but they are nowhere near as long. Should I put a bigger cassette on or leave it as is?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2013)

If you have to ask the question, then put the bigger cassette on! If you then find that you do not need the lowest gears, fair enough, but if you _do_ then you will be grateful to have them. 

A mate of mine has spent most of the past 5 or 6 years living on Tenerife - he said that Teide is a tough climb, and he is a skinny bugger who is not a bad climber. He notices the reduced oxygen concentration higher up the climb. He climbs from the south side near the airport.

Something that he tells everyone - take extra clothing for the descent! He always takes a cap, gilet, arm and leg warmers. You sweat a lot on the climb, and can get very chilled on the way down. I think there are a few places where there are drainage channels across the road so watch out for them on the descent.


----------



## videoman (4 Sep 2013)

Exactly as ColinJ says. I lived there for a few years and moved back four years ago and used to go mountain biking up there (take bikes up in minibus). Very hot on the coast but it will be getting cooler the higher up you go and also the air is quite thin at altitude. Also take plenty of water as once you climb above Villaflor you will not be able to get any water until you reach the cafe and facilities near to the cablecar for Teide.

All the Spanish riders who live there are like shilling rabbits and carry no weight at all but are all extremely fit.


----------



## goody (4 Sep 2013)

Cheers. I knew about the drop in temperature I was hoping someone would say the gearing I have would be fine. Better start looking for a bigger cassette and new chain!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2013)

goody said:


> Cheers. I knew about the drop in temperature I was hoping someone would say the gearing I have would be fine. Better start looking for a bigger cassette and new chain!


This profile would imply big cassette AND a small ring for me!


----------



## goody (4 Sep 2013)

I've been looking at those profiles and some on Strava. It is very long, far longer than any climb I've done before but It doesn't seem massively steep.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2013)

goody said:


> I've been looking at those profiles and some on Strava. It is very long, far longer than any climb I've done before but It doesn't seem massively steep.


It isn't that steep, but 34 km at an average gradient of about 6.5% is a killer climb by most people's standards!


----------



## Edge705 (5 Sep 2013)

Depends on how strong you are. but don't forget it’s a 45km climb from sea level by the time you hit Vilaflor (assuming you’re going from the south side) you will have spent well over an hour to 100 minutes in the saddle. Just to give you some idea I’m pretty fit and average 20-21mph on my 16 mile commutes I climb reasonable well (I pass most on climbs in sportives). When climbing the Tiede I was doing between 6 - 10mph (9.2mph average to be precise) I was in the saddle constantly climbing for around 90 minutes at which point I had enough and decided to lunch at Vilaflor before attacking the last 22km. I had a triple (Hired Bike) and rode 30/23 for most part 30/21 for good parts too. I jumped to the 36 ring on occasion but not very often mind you the bike was not light nor were the rations and tool kit I was carrying. The second part of the climb is the toughest not only do you have to carry water for the next 90 to 100 minutes but you also have to have enough gels and there are some nasty 12 - 14 per cent ramps. Once you plateau there is a long drag to the centre (cable car) really rough road in parts be careful.

Just before the cable car there is a very long drag not steep but it zaps your legs if you have not kept anything in reserve - I’ve read some people get illusions they are not moving on this part as the cable car does not seem to get any nearer any quicker it’s a weird illusion. Anyway and here's where you may not get through with 34/25 - In order to get to the possible highest road point the road to the cable car station needs to be attacked and its brutally steep possibly 17 per cent from memory maybe more. Not an issue on a normal day but by the time you reach it you will have been in the saddle for anything up to and over 3 hours your legs will no doubt be burning. I needed 30/32 to get up that final part although I probably could have done it with 30/28 (BTW some road bikes out there have mountain bike cassettes and I’m glad this did as well). So in answer to your question, depending on your fitness, I reckon 34/25 could climb the Teide but will it be the difference between stopping to rest the lactic acid or carrying on albeit spinning a much lower gear? If I went again I would not be comfortable unless the bike was 7KG and had 34/28. any heavier granny ring please

Heres my Garmin record Judge if you would be better than this, if so you probably would be strong enough with 34/25 there are two splits the first to the summit (cable car station) the second coming down.

You might need a wind gilet coming down I did in August and it was 34c and don't get any illusions that its a fast flowing road its like alp due'z too many switch backs to get a decent descent without constantly breaking and where you do get a bit of straight road its rough as, in parts and not very comfortable at 45mph+

In summary its not that hard a climb steepness (in climbing terms) it just goes on forever and ever. For the majority you might well be above the clouds than below them that's how high it is

Good luck I only wish I was there to keep you company


----------



## goody (5 Sep 2013)

Thanks for that! I have another option I am going with the wife taking both bikes. Hers has a triple on it and I know she won't be riding every day so I could possible use hers on her days off and do the climb or put a 13-29 on mine I'll have a look at a gearing calculator and see how they compare. I'd not heard of the 17% bits before maybe not everyone rides up to the cable car station?


----------



## Edge705 (5 Sep 2013)

Agreed I doubt they do go to the cable car base it’s a dead end but a great vantage point to take your pictures. Like I said you might do it in 34/25 but if you have a lower gear it could mean the difference between staying on the bike and giving your legs some respite spinning the pedals or stopping due to muscle fatigue and once you pass Vilaflor if you do have to stop watch out for the creepy crawlies.
Couple of points I would have been grateful of before I did the climb. Due to the many switch backs you can get a sense of feeling you’re not getting near the top. You cannot see the plateau at all until you’re on it so you literally don't know where you are on the mountain apart from the signs every few kilometres or so telling you how far to the summit.
After Vilaflor if you reach a stopping place on the left where people are taking pictures and cars parked up then you are only a few kilometres from the plateau in other words your real close once you hit that point. I suspect in October there will be more activity and quite few other cyclists so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## goody (5 Sep 2013)

Really looking forward to it now!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2013)

Let us know how you get on, and post some photos!


----------



## oldfatfool (5 Sep 2013)

personally i prefer a triple even if only for the phscological factor. Having said that I was greatfull for the 30 x 28 it gives me on a recent outing but then I am a wuss :P


----------



## tincaman (5 Sep 2013)

goody said:


> Going in October , currently have compact with 11-25 cassette I suppose I'm a reasonable climber but never done anything as long as this. The biggest hill I have to ride is Ditchling which is Ok with what I have. I'm Ok on all the ones around Boxhill but they are nowhere near as long. Should I put a bigger cassette on or leave it as is?



If you are running Shimano 10 speed, then a Tiagra 12-30 cassette is £17, but you may need a new chain, again Shimano for £17


----------



## goody (5 Sep 2013)

Campagnolo.


----------



## goody (29 Oct 2013)

I'm back, rode up twice the second ride went up from the south side then continued on towards Santa Cruz then right to Guimar. most seem to ride up from the south then back down the same way I can see why going down the northern side visibility went down to about 30 feet as you descend through the cloud a bit dodgy with no lights and tour buses whizzing down. Great ride though some of the roads there are great some are awful the road from Guimar back to where we were staying started off great then ended up like a motocross track. Ended up putting a 13-29 cassette on could probably have done it on a 12-26. http://app.strava.com/activities/92030346
A great holiday weather was good food and drink reasonable I'd definately go again.


----------

